# Left hand Drive



## Spacerunner

I am going to check out a 2003 Hobby 650 FSE. It is a left hand drive 16000 miles priced at £31995. I have no immediate plans to take it abroad. What I would like to know is how does left hand drive affect driving in the UK, and is it easy to get used to, and any other general advice on both the 'van and LHD.


----------



## Rapide561

*LHD*

Hi

I have only one experience of LHD - our hire car in May last year. It was easy to get used to.

In the UK, you may find if for example you want to overtake on a single carriageway, you have to keep a little further back from the vehicle in front before you make the manoevre - as you are on the left you will not have an immediate view of the road.

Certainly for Euro touring, I think LHD is the way forward.

Russell


----------



## gaspode

Hi Spacerunner

Absoluteley no problems with LHD once you've had an hour in the drivers seat and fitted decent mirrors and/or a camera to cover your blind spot. The only time you'll have difficulty is on entering a roundabout with a sweeping access road, that's when you need the mirror/camera - or a front seat passenger. To be fair you get the same problem entering roundabouts on the continent with a RHD van so even stevens really.
The front seat passenger has the worst experience in a LHD van, very disconcerting at first sitting in the middle of the road without a steering wheel in front of you.
Come over and look at our LHD Hobby at Shepton and I'll show you how we solved the problem.


----------



## zaskar

gaspode said:


> Hi Spacerunner
> 
> ...............
> The front seat passenger has the worst experience .................
> Come over and look at our LHD Hobby at Shepton and I'll show you how we solved the problem.


What? Took the seat out? Left the wife behind?    
Seriously, I'd agree with all said so far and add that IMHO it's actually better being a left hooker if in a large motorhome/RV. It allows you to "tuck" into the curb a lot better.


----------



## Spacerunner

Thanks everyone, thats great, I'll be able to concentrate on the 'van itself without having LHD/RHD issues on my mind.


----------



## des

total agreement with gaspode. lhd no problem. however, recommend replacing copilot seat with commode. 

des


----------



## Bryan

LHD is the only way to go. In the UK you only need to think about lane position. The signs, rounabouts, junctions etc. all happen automatically as you negotiate them everyday.

In europe you can concentrate on the less familiar junctions etc, beacuse you will be in the right driving position already.

Bryan


----------



## geraldandannie

Spacerunner said:


> I am going to check out a 2003 Hobby 650 FSE.


Blimey, Spacerunner. Does 'er indoors know? :wink: :lol:

Gerald


----------



## DABurleigh

"lhd no problem. however, recommend replacing copilot seat with commode."

[email protected] :-D

Dave


----------



## 102001

*lhd*

i have a hobby 750fml left hand drive the day i purchased it i stripped the whole dash out with plans to make it right hand drive to find it was not possible but since driveing it in this country and abroad i am glad it is still left hand drive its a little bit trickey in small villages but a must if abroad


----------

